# Banded mohawk with corded TK



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like a rock star. :rockon:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He looks awesome! I love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

gorgeous dog


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

That banded Mohawk looks cool! Such a lovely dog.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, for the cords do you start by banding & when the cord has formed then clip out the band?


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

3dogs said:


> Hey, for the cords do you start by banding & when the cord has formed then clip out the band?


No, I just let it corded


----------

